
Cpp-Taskflow Cookbook Online: A Modern C++ Multicore Computing Library - twhuang
https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-taskflow/blob/master/doc/home.md
======
minxomat
No comparison to the much more established Intel TBB (Apache licensed)?

~~~
twhuang
There is a microbenchmark here: [https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-
taskflow/blob/master/doc...](https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-
taskflow/blob/master/doc/app/wavefront/wavefront.md)

We are making more and will be pushing it to the cookbook soon.

